#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Awwa m11

## Yogesh173

Hi People,


Any one having AWWA M11-2004 edition?See More: Awwa m11

----------


## jandonian

try this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yogesh173

Thank you jandonian for your help

----------


## cinder

Thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## hosein

Unfortunaty the file is 1989 version!

----------


## canhgachien

thank so much, but could you share file 2004 version.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## raulelite

Hi friends!!

could someone here have the AWWA E103... I need that document!

Thanks

----------


## dso

can anyone share the 2004 edn of M11

----------


## alzuhd

i also put up for awwa m11 2004 edition if possible guys

----------


## alzuhd

thje problem with the linked copy is not only it is year 1989 but also it is not complete

even more, the editions that followed undergone major revisions rendering this 1989  edition of practically no use

----------


## huythieu

Hi people,

Does anyone have AWWA Steel pipe Manual (M11)_A guide for design and installation 4th edition?

please share it for me,

Thanks and best regard.

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues, 


Please, see:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], reply #5See More: Awwa m11

----------

